# Name this fishing lure contest



## Roosters Tackle (May 25, 2012)

Hey guys,
Have a prototype slab and am wanting the fine folks on 2Coolfishing to help me devise a name for it. The only requirement is that it's named something with a "Western" theme. The winning name will receive ten prototype slabs (or whatever bait/s you want).

The winning name will be selected June 17th and the winner will be announced on this thread. 







http://i1219.photobucket.com/albums/dd422/dallasguidefishing/IMG_0963_zps038c9535.jpg"[/URL] border="0" alt=" photo IMG_0963_zps038c9535.jpg"/></a>[/IMG]


----------



## ranger374v (Dec 23, 2010)

Banana slam


----------



## Danny O (Apr 14, 2010)

Only one entry or can we enter often? When do we start?


----------



## Roosters Tackle (May 25, 2012)

Pet Spoon,
You can throw as many names out as you want and let's start today.
Thanks for your questions.
Mitch "Rooster" Parker


----------



## willeye (Mar 2, 2007)

The heehaw!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## goodwood (Mar 30, 2009)

tx walker ranger

the ranger

tx walker


----------



## Texican89 (Oct 27, 2009)

The kid, billy the kid.

Sent from my SGH-T889 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## justin-credible1982 (Sep 12, 2006)

Yellow belly
Sharp shooter


----------



## stickman (Apr 17, 2012)

John Wayne!


----------



## hog_down (Jan 11, 2010)

Yella giddyup


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

I am a friendly lure maker, lol, so I'll go with 'Maverick'.:doowapsta


----------



## dan_wrider (Jun 21, 2011)

The haymaker
lemon drop


----------



## Danny O (Apr 14, 2010)

Huckleberry
Trigger
Geronimo
Hoss
Buckshot
Scout
The Rifleman
Winchester
Doc Holiday
Cisco Kid
Lone Ranger
Cochise
Pocahontas


----------



## Danny O (Apr 14, 2010)

Derringer


----------



## JPham (Feb 28, 2013)

The Butcher
The Pony


----------



## hog_down (Jan 11, 2010)

Tonto Yello


----------



## willeye (Mar 2, 2007)

Old yeller


----------



## perch-jerk (Jun 25, 2010)

How about---*yellow rose of texas*


----------



## Fish-n-Chips (Sep 28, 2011)

The Outlaw


----------



## Hoytbowhunter (Jan 15, 2009)

The sheriff


----------



## Sunbeam (Feb 24, 2009)

Bronco


----------



## Reel Time (Oct 6, 2009)

Stetson
Blaze
Laramie
Sonora sunrise
Cassidy
Bowie
Cimarron
Bronson
Roper
Bandit
Cavalry
Ponderosa
Coyote
Apache
Cavender
Cantina
Wrangler


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

Zoro... -/_


----------



## Titus Bass (Dec 26, 2008)

Yellow Horse


----------



## Sumpunsfishey43 (Apr 5, 2012)

*The "Hellfighter"*


----------



## Titus Bass (Dec 26, 2008)

Saddle blanket
Crack shot
sway back
wrangler
dry gulch
bushwhacker
round up
gunslinger


----------



## Jdejay02 (Mar 27, 2013)

Sundance Kid


----------



## fishinganimal (Mar 30, 2006)

Bullet


----------



## fishinganimal (Mar 30, 2006)

Spur


----------



## Jdejay02 (Mar 27, 2013)

Sunburst six shooter


----------



## Sumpunsfishey43 (Apr 5, 2012)

*"Vaquero"*


----------



## Roosters Tackle (May 25, 2012)

Guys, 
Got some great names. The contest could end today as I've got a wealth of great names - but the show must go on for a little longer. 

Tight Lines
Mitch "Rooster" Parker

Also - the new prototype slab will be available in white and banana.


----------



## droebuck (Oct 17, 2011)

Bandito!


----------



## Orion85 (Apr 11, 2013)

Squaw


----------



## stros00 (Sep 19, 2006)

Honey Mustard
Banana Peel
50 Shades of Yellow


----------



## fishy (Jun 20, 2005)

Mitch, this weekend that bait was outfishing our other baits. 

Magic 
The Hammer
The Howdy 
Wild West 
The Corral
Cowboy


----------



## WesQ (Nov 25, 2012)

Conagher


----------



## crappiecandy29 (Aug 20, 2008)

Outlaw,because it will catch more fish than the law will allow!


----------



## tbone2374 (Feb 27, 2010)

*'shad slab'*


----------



## clint623 (Jan 31, 2012)

Bow! 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Jdejay02 (Mar 27, 2013)

I just checked out your site. Looks like you have some nice baits available! I'm gonna have to order some here soon to bang some Wallys and hybrids. Wish I would have had a couple of those earlier this week!


----------



## Squid94 (Nov 15, 2010)

"Babaluka"


----------



## Kenner Ben (Apr 23, 2013)

Amarillo sand bass killer, 
Amarillo white bass killer,
amarilla killa,
amarillo killer


----------



## Danny O (Apr 14, 2010)

The Indian

The shape reminds me of the Indian Motorcycle logo.


----------



## JFolm (Apr 22, 2012)

Tombstone
Tequila sunrise 
Bandito 
Bandit
Judge 
Rancher
Deputy 
Trapper
Rustler
Pioneer
Prospector
Scout
Undertaker


----------



## Kenner Ben (Apr 23, 2013)

Judge Roy Bream


----------



## whsalum (Mar 4, 2013)

"Sundown Wrangler" turn out the lights the parties over.


----------



## Wett'n my Hooks (Mar 26, 2011)

Anna Banana, 
or on the Ship Channel, Green Banana's are called, Monkey Pickles?


----------



## 6.5 shooter dude (Jan 8, 2008)

Chase this!


----------



## Castaway_tex (Mar 3, 2009)

Quick Draw


----------



## fishin redneck (Mar 28, 2012)

Blanket Buster 
Hog Buster
Bronk Buster


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Buffalo Bullet


----------



## ranger374v (Dec 23, 2010)

Underdog 
WB killer 
Round 2 
Round up 
Unknow


----------



## Bottom bouncer (Jul 26, 2010)

Kid Rock.Clamity Jane 
Badlands
Wild Bill
Cochise


----------



## hookedrknot (May 23, 2013)

roosters slaba daba doo


----------



## dbullard (Feb 13, 2008)

Sundance


----------



## hookedrknot (May 23, 2013)

roosters yabadabadoo


----------



## hookedrknot (May 23, 2013)

roosters old yella


----------



## Boatcrazy700 (May 30, 2010)

TX Independence Shad
Alamo Slammer Shad
Musket Plug Shad


----------



## hookedrknot (May 23, 2013)

roosters buck a rooskie


----------



## Bluiis (Aug 20, 2005)

*Names*

Good looking slab indeed.

True Grit

High Noon


----------



## Sumpunsfishey43 (Apr 5, 2012)

*Copperhead,,,Varmit,,,Equalizer,,,Fandango,,,Flapjack,,,Mugwamp,,,Tarantula,,,But the winner is,,,,,,,,,,,,Vigilante*


----------



## katjim00 (Jan 8, 2009)

Gold Rush


----------



## tbone2374 (Feb 27, 2010)

_'slingin' slab'_


----------



## OrangeS30 (Jun 21, 2009)

Pot Belly
Grizzly
Fish Catching Fool. :mpd:


----------



## Drunk Yard Dog (Dec 29, 2008)

*Winning name!*

The "Duke"!


----------



## tbone2374 (Feb 27, 2010)

*'Striper Seeker' 'WHITE BASS BUDDY' 'Chaser Chub' 'Silouette Slab' 'Schooling Slab'  *


----------



## jfish87 (Feb 15, 2010)

combobular!

All I see is a red x for the pic


----------



## HAYWIREZ (Aug 9, 2006)

The marshall
big hoss
rooster hoss
parker slab
parker shad


----------



## FISHROADIE (Apr 2, 2010)

Yellow Bandit.
Banana peel bandit.
Corn on the cob.
Yellow horse.
Crazy corn.
Yellow cat.


----------



## Wading Wonder (Apr 18, 2010)

Tumbleweed

Desert Sunset

Desert Sand


----------



## Bocephus (May 30, 2008)

*Amarillo Sunset, or Amarillo Sunrise*

Amarillo is "yellow" in Spanish


----------



## FISHROADIE (Apr 2, 2010)

Yellow jacket.

The yellow chicken.

Mellow rooster.

Rooster yoke.

Red and yellow rooster.

Fog Horn leg horn. Might want to make sure there is no legal issues with WB using that name, they spell it different than I did so there should not be a problem.

Yellow buff. There is a yellow rooster that is named the buff.


----------



## ComeFrom? (May 21, 2004)

yellow loaf pincher


----------



## fishin_envy (Aug 13, 2010)

Jaundice Jake Spoon


----------



## tspitzer (Feb 7, 2013)

how about Old Red Eye


----------



## tspitzer (Feb 7, 2013)

The Duke


----------



## BassCatDrew (May 28, 2013)

D-jango


----------



## FISHROADIE (Apr 2, 2010)

Here are a few more can you tell i want to win 10 prototypes really bad.

Yellow fever.

White sob for the white one.
Yellow sob for the yellow one.

The sam Bass.

Fishranger.

The fowl rooster.

The yoke.

The rooster egg.

The rooster tooth.

I really think you should stick to the theme of your company.

Leghorn, for the white one.

Buff, for the yellow one.

The embryo. 

Thats it I give up I think thats all I got, good luck with you new prototype. I hope you sell a million of them. If i don't win I will buy some when I get home.


----------



## Under The Gun (Jan 27, 2012)

Honey Mustard


----------



## Fishon21 (Jul 16, 2010)

Wooly bugger slab:texasflag


----------



## Fishon21 (Jul 16, 2010)

Wooly booger slab :texasflag


----------



## Fishon21 (Jul 16, 2010)

Slick willy slab:texasflag


----------



## RedXCross (Aug 7, 2005)

Gold finger


----------



## Redsrbetter (Nov 19, 2010)

Slab Rustler
Slab stinger
Slab rodeo
Slab Wrangler
Roping Slab
Buck-A-Roo Slab
Roster's Sharpes Slab
Schooling Slab
Rodeo Slab
Bucking Slab
Bareback Slab


----------



## pYr8 (Apr 17, 2012)

Lonestar Leadbelly
Hangin Judge
School Buster


----------



## Fish Jockey (Mar 16, 2005)

Tombstone


----------



## Under The Gun (Jan 27, 2012)

Peanut Butter Slab Time!!


----------



## crappiecandy29 (Aug 20, 2008)

The Judge !!!!


----------



## johnmyjohn (Aug 6, 2006)

Thumper.


----------



## MrsTroutsnot (Sep 14, 2005)

Western Yellow-Bellied Racer


----------



## Sunbeam (Feb 24, 2009)

Why do people continue to submit names? "Bronco" is the logical western name.


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

Rockin' Slab (due to the belly)

Rocking Horse

The Duke


----------



## fishin_envy (Aug 13, 2010)

In honor of the gun that won the West, how about "The Winchester". Same effect as the original, taming those wild ones with a dose of lead.


----------



## alldaylong (Mar 6, 2011)

Western Flash
Red Bellied Sunset


----------



## FISHROADIE (Apr 2, 2010)

I just looked up some cowboy slang words so here are a few more. I am sure some of theses some one has already posted. Its going to be hard to pick one, every one has come up with some pretty good ones.

Hog killer.

Calaboose.

Dinero.

Dude.

Dry gulch.

Fandango.

Four flusher.

Lip hobbler.

Jig is up.

Namby pamby.

pony up.

Quirley.

skedaddle.

The sponge.


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Imagine my surprise to see this thread still pumping!
When the name is "Buffalo Bullet".
Think about it?
?????


----------



## Fishon21 (Jul 16, 2010)

*Here's one*

Wooly booger slab
Slick willy slab:fish:


----------



## Back Bay boy (Apr 7, 2010)

Yellow ledbetter ..............Ha Ha from Pearl Jam....


----------



## RAYSOR (Apr 26, 2007)

The MoJo


----------



## nikki (Apr 14, 2011)

Wakker


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

You could add Slab to any, or replace the Shad to slab.


Pistol Pete
six-shooter
Gus
Bonanza (the bonanza)
The Gambler
The Jane Fonda
Colt 45
The Hoss
The Lariat
Flint Lock
Pancho (pancho and Lefty) two Colors
Lefty
The Rooster (Rooster Cogburn)
Big Belly Tonto
Wyatt Shad
True Grit
Outlaw Slab


----------



## fishinganimal (Mar 30, 2006)

Sorry yall Bullet won!!!


----------



## Sgrem (Oct 5, 2005)

Slamosabe


----------



## Sumpunsfishey43 (Apr 5, 2012)

*The Terminater*


----------



## lx22f/c (Jun 19, 2009)

They are all good suggestions!!
Ship all some slabs Mitch


----------



## Roosters Tackle (May 25, 2012)

lx22f,
I wish I could. I'm collecting my favorites and will create a poll on here and the members of 2Cool will decide the winner. 

Mitch "Rooster" Parker


----------



## thehastenman (Nov 14, 2011)

Cold Steele
Bootleg
Doc
Doc Holliday
Derringer
Spur
Lasso
Dally up
FTG Finish the game
The Duke
Mule
Mule train


----------



## GoneFish'n (Jan 8, 2010)

Yeller Belly


----------



## hookedrknot (May 23, 2013)

yeller bellie slab sucka


----------



## hookedrknot (May 23, 2013)

bounty hunter ,lead slinger,wrangler ,deputy , sherrif ,the scout,pale face , texas ranger


----------



## KIKO (Oct 24, 2006)

Mango Slime 
Mango & Tango


----------



## Sumpunsfishey43 (Apr 5, 2012)

*Tenderfoot,,,Tushhog,,,Muelskinner,,,Contender,,,Peacemaker,,,Roho*


----------



## Fishon21 (Jul 16, 2010)

*Name that lure*

Spanky , Banana wobbler:doowapsta , Dew drop slab


----------



## Joejoe070 (May 9, 2013)

ThingamaJIG
Thingamabob
Whatchamadoodle.......


----------



## baytownboy (Jul 24, 2009)

Slabin Nabin


----------



## Sumpunsfishey43 (Apr 5, 2012)

*Renagade,,,Predator,,,Sidewinder,,,The Critter*


----------



## Mrdrewt (Sep 13, 2011)

Slab of mustard


----------



## guiness (May 9, 2005)

*New spoon name*

Soup spoon
tea spoon for a smaller size


----------



## Finmaster63 (May 23, 2012)

my vote the "DUKE" as mention earlier


----------



## crappiecandy29 (Aug 20, 2008)

The "Duke" does sound good.


----------



## Roosters Tackle (May 25, 2012)

the "Duke" is a great name. Too bad it's already been used by another slab I used to carry. Still have the mold, so I can make more - but, alas need a fresh name.

Here is the "Duke". The "Duke" much like all of my baits that I've made are still available - they are just not on the website. If you ever want to try one (or 20), just send me an email and I can make 'em for you. Also, can make the "Outlaw" as well. Again, just send me an email.


----------



## droebuck (Oct 17, 2011)

Mitch, when are we gonna see the pole of the finalist?


----------



## FISHINJESS (Mar 1, 2011)

Yeller the kid


----------



## kgobble (Aug 8, 2011)

The sidewinder. Color sort of looks like the snake. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Roosters Tackle (May 25, 2012)

Donnie,
A poll will be created on June 18th. (I originally announced that submissions would be allowed through the 17th - and feel I should honor that)

But, on the 18th I'll post my ten favorites via a poll and I will let the folks on here pick the new name.


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

Roosters Tackle said:


> Donnie,
> A poll will be created on June 18th. (I originally announced that submissions would be allowed through the 17th - and feel I should honor that)
> 
> But, on the 18th I'll post my ten favorites via a poll and I will let the folks on here pick the new name.


I think it right to stay with your original post about the date, but I doubt you realized how many responses you would get!


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

Coal Train
Bouffant
Ivory Hunter
Ace (Ace in Hole) 
Bareback Slab
The Hooker
The Pickup Slab (referring to Rodeo)
Stampede Slab
The Boss 
Like a Boss Slab
Blowhard Slab
Arbuckles Slab


----------



## Finmaster63 (May 23, 2012)

Latigo Slab


----------



## droebuck (Oct 17, 2011)

Roosters Tackle said:


> Donnie,
> A poll will be created on June 18th. (I originally announced that submissions would be allowed through the 17th - and feel I should honor that)
> 
> But, on the 18th I'll post my ten favorites via a poll and I will let the folks on here pick the new name.


Cool you got plenty to pic from.


----------



## CFKBig57 (Apr 18, 2013)

The PotBelly
The Yella Belly
The GunSlinger
The Ghost town (makes the white bass school dissapear)
The Hillbilly Delux
The Deputy
The Rancher
The O.K. Korraller.


----------



## droebuck (Oct 17, 2011)

Vaquero
Sendero


----------



## Boiler (Jul 16, 2006)

Slab Shooter
Hoss Slab
Fish Shooter
Slab Shot


----------



## Finmaster63 (May 23, 2012)

The Chuck Wagon .... it gets the *Groceries "Chow"*


----------



## saltwatercowboy (Oct 1, 2009)

sneaky pete


----------



## Sumpunsfishey43 (Apr 5, 2012)

*Poisen,,,Sweet Poisen,,,Roosters Poisen...********


----------



## Longbeard (May 7, 2012)

Pony Express


----------



## BATWING (May 9, 2008)

Blazing Saddles Theme

MONGO 

The "Hedley"

The "Sheffif" or Little Bart

The "Waco Kid"






*


----------



## tspitzer (Feb 7, 2013)

my vote--beside mine is MONGO--he was like John Wayne bath tissue did not take S&^&* --off anyone--


----------



## Your Huckleberry (May 14, 2013)

*Bodacious*
"_The World's Most Dangerous Bull_" 
He was originally branded with a J. He died branded J31 on the Red River. This bull caused riders to start wearing protection gear, helmets, etc. He was one bad s.o.b., look em up

You've got your name, slogan, and series/color etc numbers ready to be branded on the lure.

"*Cadillac Ranch*" or "*Stampede*"
Songs from the man himself _Chris Ledoux_ when he painted the western skies through amazing songwriting. These are my favorite 2, RIP Ledoux. if you've never heard them, take the time

"*Cowboy Up*" "_This is how the cowboys bring in the outlaw fish_!"
Inspirational quote from Lane Frost after going down to an injury. He came back to ride again but ultimately his last ride. He later died. RIP Lane, Cowboy Up

"*MS Slab"* or AKA "*Moonshiner Slab*"

And of course, my chosen name: Your Huckleberry


----------



## snapper (Aug 22, 2005)

*Badonkadonk*

*Rebel*

*Slab Grabber*

*Sundero Slab*

*Muster Buster*

*Slab Slasher*

*Striper Shyster*

*The Yellow Whale*

*Bass Commander*

*Spur Burner*

*Boot scoot Boogy*


----------



## Sumpunsfishey43 (Apr 5, 2012)

*Hooligan,,,Roughneck,,,Hustler*


----------



## hookedrknot (May 23, 2013)

roosters pet slab


----------



## fishinganimal (Mar 30, 2006)

Time for this thread to die. Pick a winner yet????


----------



## Roosters Tackle (May 25, 2012)

Fishinganimal,
On Monday, I'm going to post my top ten. I'm going to let the good folks on here decide the winning name. I will keep the poll up for 7 days. 

Plus, I've decided that the winner will receive their prize pack - the second place vote getter will receive 5 baits of their choice and third will receive 2 baits of their choice. 

I decided to have the poll, because I've developed a number of friendships on the forum and I didn't want my bias to influence the winner. I figured a public poll would be the fairest possible way to hold the contest. 

The names will be posted Monday morning - somewhere around 6:30am. Why Monday the 17th you ask? It's my birthday, and I figure that is as good of a day as any.

Tight Lines
Mitch "Rooster" Parker


----------



## Colorado (Jun 24, 2009)

Hombre

Pistoleros 

Big John


----------



## hookedrknot (May 23, 2013)

bithdayboy slab 

oh and happy birthday mitch


----------



## BassCatDrew (May 28, 2013)

*The Fiddler*

*El Chupacabra*

*High Noon*

*Chuck Wagon*

*Rawhide*

*Ballyhoo*

*Sawbones*

*Scalawag*


----------

